

"Call Me Maybe: Carly Rae Jepsen and the Perils of Network Partitions" [video] - mrbbk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxdpqr-loyA

======
mrbbk
GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/aphyr/jepsen](https://github.com/aphyr/jepsen) Speaker's
blog series on Jepsen:
[http://aphyr.com/tags/Jepsen](http://aphyr.com/tags/Jepsen)

------
aphyr
Slides for this talk are here, too: [http://aphyr.com/media/jepsen-ricon-
east.pdf](http://aphyr.com/media/jepsen-ricon-east.pdf)

